

CMU professor at forefront of machine learning research - sonabinu
http://www.post-gazette.com/news/science/2015/07/16/Carnegie-Mellon-professor-at-forefront-of-machine-learning-research/stories/201507160058

======
eivarv
Sidenote: I highly recommend Tom Mitchell's (the professor) book as a general
introduction to the topic.

[0]: [http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Tom-M-
Mitchell/dp/007...](http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Tom-M-
Mitchell/dp/0070428077/ref=mt_hardcover)

